# River Hybrids



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Anyone catching any wipers on the river in the Cincinnati to Ripley area now? I've not been fishing for them in almost two years and thinking about taking my girlfriend's son fishing for white bass or wipers. Thinking its about that time of year again...or maybe a little early?

I can always fish for smallies but thought it might be more fun for hybrids.


CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Not looking for specific locations...just want want to know if they are biting or if I should stick to smallies.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i don,t know, been in the woods here lately. but i,ve got some baby shad and thinking of going to moscow to day. i,ll let u know how i do.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes they are biting


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

creekwalker - good to have you back fishing. let's get together again and fish.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

247, I'm not back in with both feet yet but should be before winter is out and the sauger are done!


----------

